# Improved



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scooter would never go into stance untill the day off final show and I think it really showed


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Try bribery when you work with them. It really helps. 

My goat did that too. 
I had a butt of one and fixed him up with bribery. 

And they will brace at show because their scared and their gunna cuddle with you but your pushing back which leads them to pushin against you which makes the " accadental brace" i used it at Austin.

And what i do to proactice is ill get their feet set the ill pick their front feet up and push back a step or 2 then set them down and hold them then give them a treat.
Pushing them backwards dont work for me. 
I figred the pick up thing this year. 

And if they dont respond he the put down hold their front feed a few in above the ground and then lower til their touching (if Hes still in pose give him a treat) then if he keeps it then set him dkwn all the way and have hin hold the stance for a few seconds then treat him. 

Slowly increase the time he has to hold his stance on the ground


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank u I'll try this with Finley


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

He's really gorgeous.


----------

